# Eye drop help and rebuilding relationship with cat



## SarahJB (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi I'm hoping someone here can I help. 

I got my cats in September and one of them has always been a bit of a scaredy cat and would always run in the opposite direction when she saw us. She recently got a lot better and would start coming up to us for a bit of a fuss and I could even pick her up for a bit. 

Unfortunately I had to take her to the vet the other day and she's got conjunctivitis and we have to give her eye drops. The first time I did it was ok. I was able to do it with relatively little fuss but she soon cottoned on to what was about to happen and now it's a complete nightmare. Last night she scratched me and my fiancé quite badly then hid in a hole. I eventually managed to give her the drops but not without her hissing at me first. It was all quite a traumatic experience for her and it was scaring our other cat. 

What can I do to make this less traumatic? And easier to give her the eye drops?
And 
What can I do to try to rebuild the relationship with my cat? 

Thanks for reading and any help you can offer.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't be of more use in regards to the eye drops thing (I have not had to deal with this but can appreciate how stressful it is for both you and your cat) but just wanted to make a little suggestion on your 'scaredy cat' in general. We got our boys in August last year and while one of them is very confident and outgoing the other was always a 'scaredy cat', he'd stay away from us most of the time and sort of zoom past us to get to his food and litter tray. In his room he was fine, we could pet him etc, but if he came out of his room and you tried to reach out to pet him he'd run off and hide. My friends suggested Feliway and I tried it and within 2 days he was so much more receptive and outgoing, not the same as our other boy but 10x more than what he had been before. Now he comes to visit us a few times every evening, he doesn't always scamper off if you reach out to him (sometimes he still does but it's better than before!) and he'll even approach us to get some pets instead of the other way around. I understand that Feliway is very good at helping reduce stress in cats and should have an overall calming affect, this would be good for both the long-term and the short-term trauma of having to receive eye drops. I've been getting mine from AnimedDirect as free P&P and about half the price as high street chains. Feliway Diffuser is what you would need and leave it on in the room she's most often in. 

Others may have good suggestions too, just your girl sounds just like our boy and I wanted to give you an idea at least to help calm her down


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

I really feel for you! I had to give Lola some ear drops for a couple of days and she began totally avoiding me, when before she couldn't get close enough! Once the course had finished she eventually gained my trust again but she's quite a confident, needy cat anyway.
Feliway is a great idea to help with the timidness in general and definitely worth a shot, I have three plugged in all around my house and really notice when they need replacing as my cats start to run wild again! As for giving the drops, you need to make it worth it for the cat. Offer a really yummy treat after each time, chicken, tuna, anything! And to give the drops I suggest wrapping her in a towel/blanket so you have more control and avoid scratches, and it also makes the cat feel more secure. Once you've given them I'd put her in a quiet, secure place with the treat and leave her to it. It probably will be a bit of a battle until the drops are over with but she will regain trust again, it might just be a bit slower due to her demeanour.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi poor you and puss, it does sound a bit stressful for you all. I follow the following procedure as my BSH just had to have drops and got very cross about it. 

Take puss into a room away from the other cat. Place a thinnish bath towel on the floor, place puss along the long edge with her head sticking out and wrap her in the towel fairly firmly, bringing the towel up around her neck first. Contain the cat and all her paws in the towel by holding the scruff of the towel (not the cat) tightly level with her shoulders. Kneel behind her holding the towel firmly and blocking her trying to reverse and a second person can put the drops in. You are aiming to contain her in the towel not restrain her with force, if she is very unhappy she might struggle but will be pushing against the towel not you trying to hold her tightly. Clearly the quicker you can do this the better and you will need to make her happy during the day to compensate for the drops, by petting or treats or talking softly or whatever works for her.

It is a technique that takes some practice and I hope I have made it clear you are wrapping her in the towel then holding the towel tight not her. Good luck and I hope the eye responds quickly.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I found speed and organisation the best route, I had every thing ready (even top off eye drops) grabbed cat eye drops in and then release, then plenty of treats after, I didn't try and reassure of fuss them whilst doing it so just tried to get it over and done with asap, I find a few goods treats and they will forgive most things.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Merlin hates eye drops too, It is easier between 2 people. I would advice placing the cat on the sink or an unfamiliar surface for her (like in the vets), so she is more worried about where she is and less about the drops. Speed is essential.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Actually Treacle has been very good about his eye drops, I've not needed to use towels or anything, just put him on a high surface and hold him gently near the scruff of his neck, and I could get them in! He just started to get a bit wriggly for the final day of the drops, which is also tricky because the bottle is nearly empty by then! So it's harder to get them in!! But many cats would be much more difficult to treat (I hope Jumpy never needs them!!!)  :ihih:


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

Our Mittens had to have drops, luckily he is not the kind of cat that holds a grudge (unlike his brother) and is normally pretty chilled out so we generally manage to give the drops without too much fuss and he is also distracted by us taking his Dreamies out beforehand and making sure he always gets some after. I would agree with the advice about being as organised as you can so it's over quickly and also using the towel and giving plenty treats afterwards and then just in general. Cats are remarkably forgetful when suitably bribed!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I've found that having the cat face away from you is better than approaching from the front. If I have to put drops in Misi's eyes, it's impossible to do it with her facing me, but when I tilt her head back from behind, she doesn't move. Alternatively, Alaskacat's towel method is tried and tested in this household and works well. Tell her what you're going to do beforehand and why, and when you've finished thank her for her time and patience. Yes, really


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know how true this is but someone once said to me feeding a cat after a scare get them over it a lot quicker, so why shouldn`t it apply to eye drops? As MontyMaude said preparation before hand is the key and then hold your breath and pray.


----------



## SarahJB (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for all your help. I will try the towel method. We have been quick and organised but unfortunately for us she is a speedy cat! The first couple of times we got her on a surface off the floor or in the sink and that worked fine but once she knew what was about to come as soon as we went to pick her up her claws were out and she was wriggling and lashing out at us.

We also made sure to give her food afterwards and plenty of treats. 

I'll definitely try the feliway I've also been searching and found pet remedy, any thought on which is the most effective? 

Thanks all. I think it's going to be a slow process to win back her trust.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Slow but not impossible


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think part of the problem is that most eye drops taste revolting as they trickle down the back of the throat, and of course they are cold going into the eye if they have to be kept in the fridge.
cats do feed off OUR anxiety though, so I would try to really calm yourself down before starting the 'attack'. I alsi agree with Misi that you should explain it all to the cat....I swear they do understand!
Believe it or not.....having to do something like this to medicate a difficult cat can eventually build a very strong bond between you two, I have heard of this over and over with owners of diabetic cats who have to learn how to test their cats daily.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I had a feral kitten who had an eye infection and had to be on twice daily drops for 10 days. She went from being skittish, but open to stroking the first day to a spitting hissing little demon by about day three. She was little, so I was able to just flip her on my lap, wrap her in my robe in the morning, and give her a quick squirt without much trouble. Towels work well too, as everyone has mentioned.

Afterwards, she avoided me and it was a long road but I tempted her with anything she showed interest in eating. I discovered cold cuts were the best and she adored a particular brand of pastrami of all things. The smell of it would drag her out of hiding even if she was a floor away from me. Eventually she became my little shadow and would roll around shamelessly for affection, so it's more than possible to win them back. It just can take a little time and patience (and possibily pastrami :ihih


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> I think part of the problem is that most eye drops taste revolting as they trickle down the back of the throat, and of course they are cold going into the eye if they have to be kept in the fridge.
> cats do feed off OUR anxiety though, so I would try to really calm yourself down before starting the 'attack'. I alsi agree with Misi that you should explain it all to the cat....I swear they do understand!
> Believe it or not.....having to do something like this to medicate a difficult cat can eventually build a very strong bond between you two, I have heard of this over and over with owners of diabetic cats who have to learn how to test their cats daily.


That's absolutely true. I have to give Misi Sub-Q fluids and quite often have to syringe-feed her. For cats, and particularly Misi, who has always been so self-sufficient, it must be hard adjusting. She has been brilliant, putting up with everything I have to do to / for her and we're definitely much closer. She might have started out a bit resentful, but not now. She knows I'm helping her.


----------

